# aldeous auxley trip on mescal lisening to gesualdo music?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*aldous huxley trip on mescal lisening to gesualdo music?*

Ockay the liner note of the original lp of 1958 of gesualdo , he wrothe Under influence and i Wonder what were his words, aldeous auxley what a mysterious specimen but anyway.

You guys ever try mescal lisening to Gesualdo like huxley did and experiment what he experimented
hidden melodie subtil chromatism whatever.

Any hippy on TC can answer this...

And i forgot to mention dont do drug, unless your an adult a responsable one(i know i sound familly value but heck).

greeting to my fellow friend on TC :tiphat:


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Who is Aldeous Auxley?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Deleted ..............................................


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

sorry i did type it wrong, he of course an English writher


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks to be here deprofundis, everytime you remind me I shouldn't worry about my English too much...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

This sounds like a dangerous experiment, hippy though I may be and much as I respect Huxley. Gesualdo can be fairly creepy even without chemical alteration.


----------

